# Old Abandon House



## Deleted member 7149 (Oct 16, 2013)

OK, so I'm livin in South Carolina now. Have been for a few years now. I like to explore old abandon barns and houses. Which there are a lot around where I live. I've been in some really cool places. Well... tonight I knew of this old abandon house. Its fallen down and the grass is up over my head. I venture out to it and it looks awesome as fuck. Its night time, so I have a flashlight. I like to go at night cause I don't want to be seen. When I get up to the porch (which is half on the ground) I see a light in the window. My instincts tell me to run. So I do. Im thinkin maybe a meth lab or some other illegal activity. On my way back home I spot a cop car. It went past the road. I don't think I'll be going back there again, but I sure as hell am curious about that old house.


----------



## Dmac (Oct 17, 2013)

Myself, I would have to see what's up.


----------

